# Beckhoff CX2030



## rpetke (7 September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen   ich habe wie oben gennant ein SPS CX2030 von Beckhoff  und möchte gern die ansteuern von allem erst die LEDs möchte ich gern an  und aus über die I/O Modules ansteuern. Dafür habe ich Über eine  Netzwerkschnittstelle mein Pc und den SPS verbunden und dann mit  Twincat3 habe ich das Geräte gefunden Über Device1(EtherCat)ein Scan  danach habe ich mir ein kleinnes Program-code geschrieben und die  defineierte Variable zu I/O Module zugewiesen und dann Build gemacht  alles super   keine   Fehlermeldung  und auch keine Warnings aber ich kann immer noch keine   LEDS an der SPS ansteuern. Also Online sieht alles gut ich kann die  simmulation online gut beobachten und es klappt auch nur ich bekommen  keine signal auf meinem SPS anders gesagt kein LED geht an obwohl ich  die I/O zugewiesen habe.woran könntet des liegen hat jemand vielleicht  eine Idee . Danke schön in voraus LG rpetke


----------

